# openmosix-user failed

## anxt

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h usability... no

checking /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h presence... no

checking for /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h... no

configure: error: openMosix header files not found

!!! ERROR: sys-cluster/openmosix-user-0.3.6-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 60, Exitcode 1

!!! configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

isaiah portage # ls -l /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2568 Apr 21 23:42 /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h

isaiah portage # uname -a

Linux isaiah 2.6.11-openmosix-r564 #1 Fri Apr 22 11:22:40 MDT 2005 i686 AMD Sempron(tm)  3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

isaiah portage # 

any suggestions?

----------

## anxt

anyone? should i just go ahead and file a bug report?

i tried setting 777 for my whole kernel tree, no luck.  tried compiling from source by hand no luck.  also specified --with-kerneldir, -- nope.

----------

## DaFe

Hi anxt!

I have the same problem with the "2.6.11-openmosix-r564". It seems to be a reproducable... I tried several times and patched 5 different kernel-sources by hand on 3 machines... No success! 

Anything new?

----------

## anxt

nope nothing yet.  i didn't file a bug report yet. maybe i will

----------

## Emo

Hi all.

I've got same problem.

When I check config.log I saw few lines, which should be relevant to this thread:

```
configure:3513: checking /usr/src/linux-openmosix/include/hpc/comm.h usability

configure:3526: gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

In file included from configure:3569:

/usr/src/linux-openmosix/include/hpc/comm.h:22:22: net/sock.h: No such file or directory

/usr/src/linux-openmosix/include/hpc/comm.h:23:26: hpc/protocol.h: No such file or directory

```

I read on some forum (about libdnet) that touch sock.h *can* solve problem, because it's content isn't much important for userspace.

When I only touched that files, configure finished OK, but make faild. Perhaps for package as openmosix-user is sock.h important.

When I tried copy sock.h from openmosix kernel to /usr/include/net, configure fails:

```
/usr/include/asm-generic/siginfo.h:77: error: syntax error before "clock_t"

/usr/include/asm-generic/siginfo.h:94: error: syntax error before '}' token

/usr/include/asm-generic/siginfo.h:95: error: syntax error before '}' token

```

So I tried copy all src from openmosix kernel 'include' to /usr/include. Unfortunately without success  :Sad: 

Hope this will help somebody.

----------

## renihs

i use sys-kernel/openmosix-sources-2.6.11.564-r1

i have exactly the same error  :Sad: 

---snip---

checking /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h usability... no

checking /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h presence... no

checking for /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h... no

configure: error: openMosix header files not found

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-cluster/openmosix-user-0.3.6-r2

---snip---

blackbox# ls -lh /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2.6K May 11 16:32 /usr/src/linux/include/hpc/comm.h

-> the file is there but...

also emerge resumes??? and finished install but i am afraid nothing has been build  :Smile: 

if anyone finds a solution to that problem i would be very gratefull

----------

## renihs

gruml  :Smile: , sometimes i wish i could read better ...

2.4 userspace programs are no longer useful and thus are totally deprecated for 2.6. 2.6 has omd to do discovery, information balancing and task migration election. omd needs new admin tools.

----------

## Duck Man

so with 2.6 u dont have to rc-update add openmosix default? is that right?

----------

## Schnitzel86

I had the same Problem, but I fix it with download the 2.4 Kernel and then install the openmosix-tools with:

```
configure --with-kerneldir=/usr/src/linux-2.4.30-openmosix-r3
```

but I had another problem with autconf.h (its not in the 2.4 Kernel) so I must first:

```
cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-openmosix-r577/include/linux/autoconf.h /usr/src/linux-2.4.30-openmosix-r3/include/linux/autoconf.h
```

now it works  :Wink: 

----------

## Gestalt73

Guys, even though you may be able to get the user tools to compile (openmosix-user, openmosixview etc) they aren't going to work with OpenMosix 2.6.

Unless you want to mess with the Userland tools sources in cvs, there isn't really anything available yet to automate load balancing with 2.6 yet.

Check out Tab's 2.6 notes here for an overview:  http://openmosix.snarc.org/wiki/News26

The 2.6 stuff is promising, but is still very immature.  There are some extensive changes that will take time to sort through, and with no userland balancing and migration tools available, an OpenMosix2.6 node won't do much.

The exciting parts are that 2.6 will work with AMD64, and since all load balancing has been moved from the kernel to userland, you can load balance using any toolkit you'd like, from scripts to C/C++, mono, .net php etc.

----------

